# The Bell Tree Fair 2017: Contest Voting Now Open!



## Justin (Sep 6, 2017)

It's time for one of my favourite parts of The Bell Tree Fair each year... contest voting! I'm pleased to announce that all three of 2017's The Bell Tree Fair contests are now open for voting ASAP!

Click the banners below to go straight to their voting pages! Or you know, that massive banner at the top of the forum. You can dismiss the giant banner with the top left button, although a heads up that you can expect it to pop back up at least a few times as we annoy the **** out of everyone remind everyone to vote!












​
*Contest voting is currently set to close on September 12th at 8:00PM Fair Time.* This is subject to change, so please don't forget to vote soon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2017)

When will we hear about the Bucket of Paint contest?


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 6, 2017)

This is very exciting. I wish everyone good luck with their entries.


----------



## Justin (Sep 6, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> When will we hear about the Bucket of Paint contest?



Hi, we consider that to be an event which has a different process than the full contests we just posted. You can expect to see Laudine picking those staff favourites within a few days after the event closes on Saturday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2017)

Justin said:


> Hi, we consider that to be an event which has a different process than the full contests we just posted. You can expect to see Laudine picking those staff favourites within a few days after the event closes on Saturday.



Okay cool!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2017)

I waited all night for voting to open up. And not once do I see any of my entries in there.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2017)

This is very exciting!  None of my entries made it but all of these are so well-done.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I waited all night for voting to open up. And not once do I see any of my entries in there.



That's a shame. But the best thing you can do is root for the people who are in the race!


----------



## Malaionus (Sep 6, 2017)

rip i didn't get in any


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> That's a shame. But the best thing you can do is root for the people who are in the race!



I'll probably not participate in any of the contests next year. In fact, last spring, I didn't plan on participating in any of the contests this year, but I decided to give it a chance.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'll probably not participate in any of the contests next year. In fact, last spring, I didn't plan on participating in any of the contests this year, but I decided to give it a chance.



Well you cant let this discourage you! I mean did you at least have fun doing this? Thats all that matters!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well you cant let this discourage you! I mean did you at least have fun doing this? Thats all that matters!



And even if I don't qualify for the voting, I at least am a top scorer in one of the arcade games. And I am closer to getting 10,000 TBT (which is what I really wanted since last fair). Sooner or later, I'll have both 10,000 TBT and a sidebar full of apples at once.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Sep 6, 2017)

I honestly had so much fun doing this. At first I decided yeah whatever I'll do it for tickets but ended up having such a good time with all of them-- being in the finals for two contests is also awesome lol. Congrats to everyone else who made the finals, I seriously love looking at them!!!


----------



## Rio_ (Sep 6, 2017)

It's here!! Time to look at all the pretties  ...and then torture myself trying to pick what to vote for D:


----------



## Sholee (Sep 6, 2017)

wow this is going to be hard to pick.... so many creative ppl on this website


----------



## Seroja (Sep 6, 2017)

still cant get over how beautiful the banners are tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

Seroja said:


> still cant get over how beautiful the banners are tbh



same, if I lived in US I'd totally save up for two posters aaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Seroja said:


> still cant get over how beautiful the banners are tbh



same, if I lived in US I'd totally save up for two posters aaha


----------



## Bowie (Sep 11, 2017)

I've had a lot of fun. I can't wait for my trophy to arrive so I can see how it looks on my profile (it's the little things, I guess)!


----------



## Rio_ (Sep 12, 2017)

Oops, I misread the poll closing time and didn't vote for the retro renovation... ^^U Oh well, I was having too much trouble deciding anyways


----------

